# Finaly managed to get it running.



## Alex (Oct 9, 2011)

Absolutey nowhere in the manual did it say that you had to initiate the commands ON the keypad.
I only found this out from the FM50 Manual.

So I finally got my lathe working. ie....VFD-Motor-start,stop.reverse,stop.
Got the acceleration & decel time down to 2 sec's, I don't want to push my luck, so ill leave it there.

There is one other thing that is bugging me.
What is the ( SP1 ) For? ie What do i attach it to?

I have an inverter similar to the FM50.

             Alex.


----------



## Kennyd (Oct 9, 2011)

Can you elaborate?  I never touch my FM50 to operate my lathe, I wired low voltage controls to my drum switch and added a potentiometer to control speed/frequency.


----------



## brucer (Oct 9, 2011)

on my mill i made a remote box for the fm50 (vat20) with fwd/rev, on/off , emergency spindle stop, and a push pull emergency stop button wired to a magnetic breaker that cuts all power to vfd.  it works fine, i still need to adjust my ramp up and ramp down speeds a little, and i would eventually like to add a brake resistor at some point..

 the fm50 cdrom manual is the most complete manual for an fm50..  theres a couple good manuals to be found online but you have to search for them..  i have a good one on pdf on my flash drive, if you need it just pm me your email address and i'll send it to you...


----------



## Alex (Oct 14, 2011)

Kennyd said:


> Can you elaborate?  I never touch my FM50 to operate my lathe, I wired low voltage controls to my drum switch and added a potentiometer to control speed/frequency.



Yes I can elaborate, What I meant was when one first sets up the vfd to the machine (ie:- THE very FIRST time. )
P.S. I found the photo's that you posted, very inspirational.
Q. How old is your Colchester, In the photo it looks brand new, or is it a complete restoration?


----------



## Kennyd (Oct 15, 2011)

Alex said:


> Yes I can elaborate, What I meant was when one first sets up the vfd to the machine (ie:- THE very FIRST time. )
> P.S. I found the photo's that you posted, very inspirational.
> Q. How old is your Colchester, In the photo it looks brand new, or is it a complete restoration?


It's a 1969 model.  I did restore it a few years ago, there is a whole album on it linked in my signature below.  Sorry to be short, I have limited access right now.


----------

